# windows server 2008: error 0xc0000218 blue screen error



## kenyanroy (Mar 24, 2011)

We are operating on win2k8 standard edition on a hp proliant server, which crushed due to automatic updates however we managed to recover the OS using the sfc scannow cmd, and rolling back the registry. About a week ago the server crushed again but this time it showed a blue screen with the software error msg.

From the analysis of the bluescreenview software I got the following details:-

==================================================
Dump File : Mini021311-01.dmp
Crash Time : 2/13/2011 4:14:51 AM
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0xc0000218
Parameter 1 : fffff880`029ab5b0
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : NDIS.SYS
Caused By Address : NDIS.SYS+170096
File Description : NDIS 6.0 wrapper driver
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
Processor : x64
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini021311-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 6002
==================================================
i tried using the same commands i used last time but all in vain didn't work

Kindly assist me fix up this issue. any suggestions is highly important and welcomed


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Sounds like the drivers for your network card. Go to HP and get the latest ones. BTW, never let Windows update install updated drivers for you.


----------



## kenyanroy (Mar 24, 2011)

thanx for the suggestion rock, i'am a victim of automatic updates, and i never want any1 else be through this. thankx a milli. rock


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Live and learn.


----------

